# Am I The Only One?



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

Am I the only Maryland member? Probably because our gun laws super restrictive.:smt022


----------



## sylvanknight (Aug 30, 2006)

sje0123 said:


> Am I the only Maryland member? Probably because our gun laws super restrictive.:smt022


You are not the only one! Not so merry here after all, huh? Crime rates are on the rise along with gun restrictions. Makes it hard for anyone to wanna stay around here. The mountains in VA are starting to appeal to me more and more. Hang in there buddy. You are not alone!


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

Good to see another MD member. Where in MD are you?

3-5 yrs from now I will be selling my home and moving from MD. Probably out west.


----------



## sylvanknight (Aug 30, 2006)

sje0123 said:


> Good to see another MD member. Where in MD are you?
> 
> 3-5 yrs from now I will be selling my home and moving from MD. Probably out west.


*I'm in good ol' (yeah, right) Montgomery County. How about yourself?*


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm in Aberdeen in Harford County.


----------



## redwing829 (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey i might be moving to MD and I am looking at buying a handgun how hard is it to buy one and how bad are the rules there. I am trying to decide between moving to MD or Virginia. Thanks for any info you could provide


----------



## RUGER45 (Jan 19, 2007)

It's not bad buying a gun in Maryland, but if I had choice to move in either state. Virginia would be my choice. Gun laws are better.:smt023


----------



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

i'm glad i bought my gun while i'm here in WV at school, heard its much smoother than MD. i'll be moving back to good ole' anne arundel county in may, hopefully starting an internship somewhere local to that.


----------



## jmorrell (Sep 1, 2007)

New member here from California, Maryland, located in Saint Mary's County in southern Maryland. As far as gun laws go here in Maryland, I can tolerate the handgun and assault rifle laws, but I wish we had a "shall issue" law for CCW.


----------



## redwing829 (Nov 23, 2006)

It would be nice if there was a place to go shooting, besides maryland small arms range and mrytle grove


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

With regards to buying a "regulated firearm" (handgun or "assault weapon")in Maryland, check out the new requirements for a mental health check here http://www.myguns.net/ . Think carefully - I can see bad things in your future if the MSP denies your purchase. Just my 2 cents. If I were thinking of buying a handgun, I would do so before moving to Maryland. If I had a choice between VA and MD, I would pick VA regardless of the traffic. 5 years and I'm outta here.

For a range in southern MD, here's our club's website: http://www.stcharlessc.com/ .


----------



## redwing829 (Nov 23, 2006)

rfawcs Hey i saw your website for the range you go to..is there other ways to get a sponsor for the range...I am looking for other places to go beside's MSAR. Thanks for any info you can provide.


----------



## IntegraGSR (Nov 6, 2007)

Any Maryland members still around?


----------



## grb (Apr 5, 2008)

Yeah, Carroll county here. Burbs of Baltimore.


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

I moved from Maryland to Florida. Am I happy.....You bet.


----------



## oddball (Sep 13, 2008)

*We are NOT alone*

Looks like there's quite a few of us here. I'm living in AA county
now but am originally from Bel Air.


----------



## usmamg (Oct 6, 2008)

*Socialist Town of Columbia MD*

I spent 2 horrible years in Columbia MD, over regulated, unfriendly people. Over all, bad place to live. I ma very happy in Texas Now. I feel bad for all in MD that cannot leave.


----------



## DGreenplate (Jan 7, 2008)

*Cecil County*

I'm from Cecil County. The gun laws aren't completely awful. Although there is the new medical record check that can quickly go bad. You can't get a permit unless you have had multiple verifible death threats made against you or you hold some jobs. Some people that get them have time of day restrictions put on them or circumstance restriction. I would definitly go to VA. I'm only about a mile from PA and hope to move there someday. I don't understand people choosing a nanny state.
D. Greenplate


----------



## Yellojacket (Jan 27, 2009)

i too am from Columbia. I just found out the other day that even bb guns are illegal to own here in Columbia!! I can't even go out to my back yard and do some soda can plinking with my GAMO without being arrested, paying a fine and having my bb gun confiscated!! I SOOOOOO cannot wait to move outta this state back to good 'ol PA.


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

*HarCo Maryland here!*


----------



## The Goat (Jul 23, 2009)

Abingdon in Harford County.


----------



## rcalebaugh (Dec 23, 2009)

*MD Resident*

I'am in Joppa Maryland. Just retired and have the same problems with the MD guns laws. Looking to move to Del. for the taxes and CCW.


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

I have lived in MD for 32 yrs; 19 of that in Montgomery Co., the last 13 in Calvert Co. I don’t have any trouble getting what I want even with the onerous paperwork. I have gotten myself designated as a Collector and it obviates the one gun a month. Since retiring 5 yrs ago and getting another job, I have a lot more disposable income to put toward my handgun purchases, but even with that, I have fallen behind the one gun a month requirement set by our former governor.


----------



## celzey (Dec 27, 2009)

Another Md guy here. I'm on the Eastern Shore (Easton) If not for having a son living with ex I would have moved from this friggin state along time ago.


----------



## zebramochaman (May 6, 2010)

I live in Damascus (MoCo)>


----------



## jimmeefish (May 25, 2010)

*md*



DGreenplate said:


> I'm from Cecil County. The gun laws aren't completely awful. Although there is the new medical record check that can quickly go bad. You can't get a permit unless you have had multiple verifible death threats made against you or you hold some jobs. Some people that get them have time of day restrictions put on them or circumstance restriction. I would definitly go to VA. I'm only about a mile from PA and hope to move there someday. I don't understand people choosing a nanny state.
> D. Greenplate


hey im from cecil county, northeast charlestown ,in that area


----------



## bronsondant1 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello from Ellicott City! 

What is a good location to find an understandable summary of the MD gun laws?

I was of the understanding that all you needed was the MSP gun safety course in order to purchase a handgun. What is a permit needed for?


----------



## bronsondant1 (Aug 17, 2010)

bronsondant1 said:


> Hello from Ellicott City!
> 
> What is a good location to find an understandable summary of the MD gun laws?
> 
> I was of the understanding that all you needed was the MSP gun safety course in order to purchase a handgun. What is a permit needed for?


NVM found this Maryland Gun Laws - What are the Gun Laws in Maryland? it pretty much covers everything.

Does anyone have experience getting a permit to carry in MD?


----------



## RUGER45 (Jan 19, 2007)

bronsondant1 said:


> NVM found this Maryland Gun Laws - What are the Gun Laws in Maryland? it pretty much covers everything.
> 
> Does anyone have experience getting a permit to carry in MD?


Its next to impossible in the state of md. you can here Concealed Carry Info, Maps, Firearm Forums & Community for Permit Holders or Carry Concealed


----------



## rbart48 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Another Maryland Member*

Hello fellow "Free Staters",

I live in the super-socialist town of Columbia. Seemed like a nice place (i.e., low-cost home) in 1975 but has gotten "progressively" worse. All it is now is rules, rules and more rules. I grew up in Rockville in Montgomery county. Believe it or not, I actually joined a gun club in my (public) junior high school back in the early 60's. Montgomery county has really changed over the years! I used to hunt with my grandfather, uncle and cousin in northern Virginia. Amazingly, that area is now filled with luxury homes!

I haven't been shooting in a couple of decades. I own a couple of 22 rifles; a bolt-action and a semi-automatic. Both are Marlins and had a lot of fun with them. I also own a WWII Japanese 6.5 mm Arisaka. I want to get back into shooting now that I am retired and have time to do it.

I'm about to purchase my first handgun; probably a Browning Buck Mark. I just found a great gun shop in a town about 4-5 miles away. I'm really excited about that as I plan to visit there often.


----------



## rg21044 (May 4, 2011)

*MD is gun unfriendly*

I've been a gun owner in MD for about 5 years. They really make it hard to be a firearms enthusiast.


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

rg21044 said:


> I've been a gun owner in MD for about 5 years. They really make it hard to be a firearms enthusiast.


That is the idea. The socialists in Annapolis want to keep down the number of people with guns by doing what they can to discourage you with onerous paperwork requirements. When you catch on, you can quickly weave yourself through their wickets and get what you want.


----------



## mobjacker (Oct 3, 2011)

I just joined, and live in Frederick.

Do a lot of teaching in the area, and have access to two private ranges.

You are NOT alone, even in this anit-gun state!


----------

